# Toper Cafemino 1kg electric TKMS-X1



## Lav

I just got hold of this little beauty from 2007. I think the drum speed needs to be upped a bit. Is that at all possible? It seem to be a one speed motor with a reducer on it.....


----------



## DavecUK

Not without changing the gearing, I assume still has the same Camak motors and chain drive.


----------



## Hasi

Nice!

Out of curiosity... Why do you believe it needs to go faster? Have you tried roasting a few batches, yet?


----------



## Lav

Hasi said:


> Nice!
> 
> Out of curiosity... Why do you believe it needs to go faster? Have you tried roasting a few batches, yet?


No I haven't, but it seem it seems to be 47 rpm (1400/30) and my other Bullet R1 roaster goes optimally at 77 rpm and have apprx the same drum dimensions (ø180mm)

Quite a difference


----------



## Lav

DavecUK said:


> Not without changing the gearing, I assume still has the same Camak motors and chain drive.


Yes, no change... it's fixed speed


----------



## DavecUK

Get a smaller top sprocket, remove a few links, that should speed it up. Just count the teeth, record current rpm, decide what u want. You can then work out the correct top sprocket.

Oh I should add, don't base the topers speed on the bullet roaster, that's not right at all to do that. Topers is probably fine just as it is. I did a fair bit of work on that with Toper. Heating method & airflow all very different to bullet.


----------



## Lav

DavecUK said:


> Get a smaller top sprocket, remove a few links, that should speed it up. Just count the teeth, record current rpm, decide what u want. You can then work out the correct top sprocket.


Right you are


----------

